

Celeri.js: CLI Library for Node.js - spiceapps
https://github.com/spiceapps/celeri

======
networkjester
Cool library; I'm sure I'll have use for this!

SpiceApps has a ton of other cool stuff too (which the OP no doubt knows).
Nice work. :)

